# Rumour - Paradox scrub python



## Bl69aze (Dec 27, 2018)

Only heard it yesterday for the first time

Anyone know if the rumour has any truth? Supposedly a Friend of a friend of of a friend who is a well known breeder owns a paradox scrub python (yes not a darwin python)

In an extremely private collection somewhere there is a one of a kind paradox scrub python, it’s been known there are rare albino scrub pythons that have started making their way out of private collections in the extremely high price range 40-50k for hets

Not going to give names as that potentially puts the persons life and property at risk.


----------



## Neil j (Dec 27, 2018)

Cool I didn’t know if these were still going.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes, it's true. He trusted a friend and let him take a picture, which was then shown around (I have copies but because of the way they were 'stolen' I won't share them further). The story behind it and who owns it is pretty common knowledge, but he did wish to keep it secret.

I'm not aware of albino Scrub Pythons being bred in Australia and I don't for a moment believe anyone would pay $40k for a het Scrubby! You wouldn't even get that for visuals. Sounds like that part is a false rumour you've heard.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 27, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> Yes, it's true. He trusted a friend and let him take a picture, which was then shown around (I have copies but because of the way they were 'stolen' I won't share them further). The story behind it and who owns it is pretty common knowledge, but he did wish to keep it secret.
> 
> I'm not aware of albino Scrub Pythons being bred in Australia and I don't for a moment believe anyone would pay $40k for a het Scrubby! You wouldn't even get that for visuals. Sounds like that part is a false rumour you've heard.


I did hear there were pictures posted on aps but I guess I’m a few years too late haha

And yea I didn’t really believe the pricing and breeding part but hey... paradox albino sounds tight af.. I want one. Is it still around?


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm not going to share too much specific information about it out of respect for the owner. Yes, one picture has been posted on APS before. If you're really desperate to see it I'm pretty sure googling will bring up the most commonly shared picture. It's not a normal 'paradox', it's quite a unique snake.

To my knowledge, no one in the world has bred any of the Scrub Python complex species, the Australian one or any of the others. Off the top of my head I can't recall hearing of any others existing. My guess is that you heard rumours based on someone speculating about the 'paradox' one breeding and what the babies would be worth. Whoever said hets may be worth anything like $40k is completely out of their mind. Even the most valuable morphs which have hit the market have been far less for visuals at their absolute highest.


----------

